# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  صيغة دعوى بطلان الشرط الصريح المانع من التصرف

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*صيغة دعوى بطلان الشرط الصريح المانع من التصرف* * 			 			انه فى يوم الموافق / / 2006 
بناء على طلب / ...............– المقيم ...............................– ومحله المختار مكتب الأستاذ / ...................– المحامى ب...............
أنا محضر محكمة .............الجزئية انتقلت فى التاريخ أعلاه الى............................................... ................... حيث الوجود القانونى لكل من: 


مخاطبا مع / 

مخاطبا مع /
وأعلنتهم بالاتى
* بموجب عقد بيع مشهر تحت رقم ......... لسنة ........... توثيق ......... أشترى الطالب من المعلن إليه الأول قطعة الأرض الكائنة .................................................. .....والموضحة الحدود والمعالم بالعقد سند الدعوى.
* وقد تم هذا البيع لقاء ثمن معلوم للطرفين وقدره ......... ج ( فقط............ مصرى لاغير ) .
* سددها الطالب ليد المعلن اليه بمجلس العقد .
*وحيث أن العقد السالف موضوع الدعوى الماثلة قد جرى نص البند العاشر منه على الاتى :
لايجوز للمشترى أو الورثه التصرف فى الأرض فى كل المساحة المبيعة أو جزء منها للغير إلا بعد أن يحصل على موافقة الطرف الاول
* هذا ولما كان البند العاشر من العقد موضوع الدعوى قد تضمن فيما تضمنه عدوان على حق الملكية الخاص وذلك لأسباب حاصلها .
أولا : مخالفة هذا البند لنص المادة 823 / 1، 2 من القانون المدنى والتى تنص على :


* هذا ولما كان الحظر الوارد فى البند العاشر قد ورد على إطلاقه دون تحديد زمنى على الرغم من عدم وجود مصلحة مشروعه لأى من المتعاقدين بل فيه تعدى على أخص وأهم مزيه للملكية وهى حق إجراء التصرفات وانتقالها من يد الى يد فى حريه دون قيد.
ثانيا : مخالفة البند الحادى عشر لنص الماده 9 من القانون 114 لسنة 1946 المعدله بموجب القانون 25 لسنة 1976والتى تنص على :
جميع التصرفات من شانها إنشاء حق من الحقوق العينيه العقاريه الاصليه اونقله أوتغيره أو زوالها وكذلك الأحكام النهائيه المثبته لشئ من ذلك يجب شهرها بطريقة التسجيل ويدخل فى هذه التصرفات الوقف والوصيه , ويترتب على عدم التسجيل ان الحقوق المشار إليها لا تنشا و لاتنتقل و لاتتغير ولا تزول ولا بين ذوى الشأن ولا بالنسبه إلى غيرهم ................................................. 
وبمفهوم نص الماده 9 من قانون الشهر العقارى أن الملكيه لاتنتقل الا بالتسجيل ومتى تم التسجيل تنتقل الملكية الى المشترى وتصبح يده على العين يد مالك ومن اهم واخص مزايا الملكيه هى حرية المالك فى إبرام التصرفات التى أجازها القانون دون قيد او شرط وإلا كان فى ذلك تعدى على حق الملكية .
هذا فضلا عن أن الدساتير المصريه المتعاقبه منذ دستور سنة 1923حتى الدستور القائم حاليا قد حرصت جميعها على النص على مبدأ صون الملكيه الخاصه وحرمتها وحظر العدوان عليها والتأكيد على احترام حق الملكية باعتبارها حقا نافذا فى مواجهة الكافه ومؤدى صونها واحترامها فى نطاق الروابط بين اشخاص القانون الخاص ألا تزول ملكيتها عن اصحابها الا طبقا لما هو مشروع من صور كسبها التى تعد سببا لتلقيها ولانتقالها من يد اصحابها الى يد اخرين وفقا للقانون كما حظر على الدولةوأشخاص القانون العام المساس بها الا استثناء بمراعاة الوسائل القانونيه السليمة .
( الاداريه العليا الطعن 2148 لسنة 24 قضائيه عليا جلسة 16 / 2 / 2002 )
ومن جماع ما سلف ولما كان العقد المبرم بين الطالب والمعلن اليه الأول هوعقد بيع وهو من عقود التراضى التى تتم وتنتج أثارها بمجرد اتفاق الطرفين وان ما استحدثه قانون الشهر العقارى هو ان الملكيه لا تنتقل الا بعد التسجيل فاذا تم التسجيل انتقلت الملكيه الى المشترى وأصبح هو المالك للعقار المبيع ومن حقه اجراء جميع التصرفات التى اجازها القانون ولا يجوز الحد من هذا الحق اوالنيل منه ومن هذه الحقوق قيام المالك ببيع هذا الشئ المملوك له وان مخالفة ذلك او الحد منه مخالفه صريحه لقانون وقضت محكمة طنطا وبنى سويف فى حكمين شهيرين لهما بان :
(( انه اذا حرم البائع على المشترى التصرف فى العين المبيعه تحريما موقتا كان الشرط جائزا سواء كان التصرف بعوض او غير عوض اما اذا كان تحريم التصرف بصفه مؤيده كان الشرط باطلا ولا يترتب عليه بطلان العقد الا اذا كان هذا الشرط مقابل التزمات التزم بها الطرف الأخر )
( مجلة المحاماه والمجموعه الرسميه 24 رقم 109 ص188 )
ولما كان الطالب تعاقد مع المعلن اليه الأول على شراء قطعة الارض الموضحه الحدود والمعالم بالعقد موضوع الدعوى,وكان الطالب قد قام بسداد كامل الثمن بتاريخ / / أى ما يقرب من سبع عشر سنة ماضيه وقام بتسجيل العقد تحت رقم لسنة وبالتالى يكون قد وفى بجميع الالتزامات الواقعة على عاتقه بما يجعله مالكا للأرض المبيعه وتقييد حقه فى التصرف فى الأرض المبيعه بموجب البند العاشر من العقد يخالف صحيح القانون ويوصم هذا البند بالبطلان .
هذا مما حدا بالطالب الى عقد لواء الخصومه طالبا القضاء له فى مواجهة المعلن اليه الثانى والثالث بالطلبات الوراده تفصيلا بامر التكليف المزيل به هذه الصحيفه .
بنـــــــــــاء عليـــــــــــــه
انا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت وسلمت المعلن اليهما صوره من هذه الصحيفه وكلفتهم بالحضور امام محكمة ......... الابتدائية ( دائرة المدنى كلى ) بجلستها العلنيه المنعقده بسرايا المحكمه من الساعه الثامنه صباحا وما بعدها يوم الموافق / / 2006 وذلك لسماعهم الحكم ببطلان البند العاشر من العقد المشهر تحت رقم ......... لسنة ......... الذى ينص على أنه:- (لايجوز للمشترى أو الورثه التصرف فى الأرض فى كل المساحة المبيعة أو جزء منها للغير إلا بعد أن يحصل على موافقة الطرف الاول
مع الزام المعلن اليه الاول بالمصاريف ومقابل اتعاب المحاماه .
للاجل /  		* 2 - ويكون الباعث مشروعا متى كان المراد بالمنع من التصرف حماية مصلحة مشروعه للمتصرف او المتصرف اليه او الغير . 1- السيد / ........................ مخاطبا مع /  2- السيد / وزير العدل بصفته الرئيس الأعلى لمصلحة الشهر العقارى بصفته  3- السيد / أمين مكتب الشهر العقارى بأسوان بصفته  1 - اذا تضمن العقد أو الوصيه شرطا يقضى بمنع التصرف فى مال فلا يصح هذا الشرط ما لم يكن مبنيا على باعث مشروع ومقصود على مده معقوله .

----------

